# 1956 / 1957 Columbia 5 Star Thunderbolt



## Ranger Dan (Jul 24, 2013)

Is this thing worth what he's asking?

http://albany.craigslist.org/bik/3903850329.html


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 24, 2013)

It depends. If you are looking to flip or part I'd say there isn't too much room for any profit. If you are buying to keep then it probably is. The correct headlight can be a little difficult but can be found for prob between $150-200 or you can buy one of the repo lights which look pretty decent. V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm 2mins away and offered $125,, wks ago.......


----------



## jpromo (Jul 24, 2013)

With the springer and tank intact along with original paint, I feel this is a $300+ bike, yes. That's for somebody who plans to hold onto it and not lose money if they decide to sell down the road. Essentially it's Columbia's response to the Schwinn Panther. Looks a little earlier than they've stated, too--balloon era.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 24, 2013)

THE STIG said:


> I'm 2mins away and offered $125,, wks ago.......




The last tank I sold for one of these went for $225 so I think $125 was a little low and the seller was wise to hold out. I believe if you had three crisp $100 bills in your hand when you went to look at it you would be a new owner. V/r Shawn


----------



## Ranger Dan (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, guys!

I think I'm holding off on this one, so if anybody else is interested, I'm not in the way.


----------

